
Firefox 46 supports some -webkit prefixed CSS properties - simon04
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Releases/46
======
josteink
And I still see web developers who reject the idea that we have troublesome
webkit monoculture. And when you ask them what non-webkit browsers they are
testing on, they're response while not literally "What do you mean testing?",
effectively conveys the same: "Just use latest Chrome (Works on my machine)".

When Microsoft created its initial version of ASP.Net, it was mainly designed
to allow Windows VB6 point-and-click programmers to create web applications
without understanding how the web worked. It was a joke of a web-framework.

The irony is that right now, I can tell the current crop of "ninja" web-
developers (who rightfully rejected ASP.Net and its ilk) are starting more and
more to look like this generation's VB6 programmers: Unambitious. Untalented.
Unprincipled. Web-standards? Whatever works, and this works on my machine.

It's quite frightening. I thought we were past this shit.

~~~
kibibu
> It was a joke of a web-framework.

Hey, at least it wasn't ASP classic

~~~
romanovcode
I'm pretty sure he meant ASP Classic. In any case ASP.NET a.k.a. ASP.NET Core
is one of the best looking frameworks right now.

~~~
nwah1
Yep, it is open source, cross-platform, with a fantastic MVC framework and an
elegant language (C#).

Visual Studio is of course proprietary and windows-only, but it isn't
necessary to use. Although you'd be a fool not to use it.

~~~
skrowl
ASP.NET Core 1 (formerly ASP.NET 5.0) development works great in Visual Studio
Code [https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/), which
is FOSS (MIT license)
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/)
and works on Linux and OS X as well as Windows.

A lot of people don't realize that Visual Studio Code is, in fact, it's own
product and not a version of full Visual Studio.

------
miketaylr
FWIW, these aren't actually enabled in 46 unless you flip the
`layout.css.prefixes.webkit` pref to true.

(We hope to flip that to true by default soon:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1259345](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1259345))

------
nerdy
Very interesting considering WebKit is moving away from prefixes:
[https://webkit.org/blog/6131/updating-our-prefixing-
policy/](https://webkit.org/blog/6131/updating-our-prefixing-policy/)

~~~
gcb0
this is bad.

remember when Microsoft was the first to ship a browser shipped by default and
dictated the standards by releasing it as they saw fit in that monopolistic
browser? (for the kids of today, devs from that day loved ie just like you
love chrome today. IE invented the developer panel and ajax request, both
things you live by today)

well, Google (the irony) sued and won. Microsoft had to remove IE from
Windows, and browser vendors agreed to not force standards themselves. that is
the only reason we have prefixes. it send the message "we think it's cool, but
wait for everyone to agree on the best way to implement this".

without prefixes, Google, having the browser monopoly (since Android is the
new windows) can dictate the direction as it see fits. just like Microsoft
when they sued them.

~~~
magicalist
> _well, Google (the irony) sued and won. Microsoft had to remove IE from
> Windows, and browser vendors agreed to not force standards themselves._

What on earth are you talking about? This is not a thing that ever happened.

~~~
gcb0
are you too young to remember the browser wars and how Google sued ms for
giving internet explorer for free with msn as the honepage?

------
untog
I don't blame them. I remember reading how IE on Windows 10 sends a Safari
user agent because so many sites use user agent sniffing rather than
capability detection for things like touch events.

So, all disappointing, but we (as an industry) have no-one but ourselves to
blame for it. Firefox and MS are just putting the user first.

~~~
sanqui
And, of course, Safari sends a Mozilla user-agent...

~~~
gcb0
and everyone send in a gecko string...

------
elktea
Disappointing, but you can see the corner they're wedged into here. Maintain
purity or lose users due to sites not working "because of Firefox".

~~~
kibwen
This is far from unprecedented, the genesis of Firefox basically involved
implementing a ton of IE's behavior for compatibility with the web as it
existed.

------
kevinSuttle
This is why we can't have nice things. [https://webkit.org/blog/6131/updating-
our-prefixing-policy/](https://webkit.org/blog/6131/updating-our-prefixing-
policy/)

------
lucideer
This specification, created by Mozilla, is also relevant:
[https://compat.spec.whatwg.org/](https://compat.spec.whatwg.org/)

------
skrowl
FWIW, Firefox Dev Ed / Aurora has had this for a while and has been on 47
since 08 March.

[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/47.0a2/releasenotes/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/47.0a2/releasenotes/)

------
gcb0
Google is moving as aggressively as Microsoft was with IE, and Mozilla bent
over, again.

for the kids that don't remember, go read about why all the worst parts of
JavaScript are the way they are...

~~~
gsnedders
The problems with a WebKit monoculture on mobile are as much Apple's fault as
they are Google's. Neither did anything to stop it until far too late.

------
newyorkers
New changes welcome.

------
alex_duf
This is making me sad...

------
akerro
> Firefox 46 supports some -webkit prefixed CSS properties

>When implementing new features for the Web, it’s important for us to be able
to get them into the hands of developers early, so they can give new things a
try

> WebKit is moving away from prefixes (webkit.org)

Well done Mozilla.

~~~
masklinn
Mozilla is adding support for existing wide-spread -webkit-prefixed properties
for compatibility reasons[0][1].

Existing properties which Webkit _isn 't dropping_, they're dropping prefixes
for _new experimental features_ , a move Firefox (and Chrome) made more than 3
years ago.

Which you'd have know had you read the first comment of the sister story
instead of going no further than the story title.

[0]
[https://compat.spec.whatwg.org/#introduction](https://compat.spec.whatwg.org/#introduction)

[1] following the lead of Opera and Microsoft in doing so

